# Modelar fuente de audio de entrada



## Jesus Spain (Jul 15, 2013)

Hola a todos.

Si utilizo una fuente de tensión en serie con una resistencia para modelar una fuente de audio de entrada típica para un amplificador de potencia, ¿de qué valor debe ser más o menos dicha resistencia? 

Leyendo por el foro he encontrado que 100 Ohms es un valor adecuado pero me parece bastante elevado.

Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 15, 2013)

Si la salida de audio es mediante un IC, puedes tomar de este la impedancia de salida.

Un valor de 2KΩ estaría bien como para casi cualquier salida.


----------



## Jesus Spain (Jul 15, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si la salida de audio es mediante un IC, puedes tomar de este la impedancia de salida.
> 
> Un valor de 2KΩ estaría bien como para casi cualquier salida.



Hola Fogonazo.

¿Entonces modelo la fuente de señal de audio de entrada para alimentar al amplificador de potencia como una señal senoidal de 1.6 V de amplitud de pico (esa es la sensibilidad de pico del amplificador de potencia) con una resistencia en serie de 2KΩ?

Dicha resistencia interna ira conectada al filtro pasobanda de la red de entrada del amplificador de potencia. Es para realizar simulaciones con el PsPice de la forma mas realista posible.

Un saludo y gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 15, 2013)

Jesus Spain dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo.
> 
> ¿Entonces modelo la fuente de señal de audio de entrada para alimentar al amplificador de potencia como una señal senoidal de 1.6 V de amplitud de pico (esa es la sensibilidad de pico del amplificador de potencia) con una resistencia en serie de 2KΩ?
> 
> ...



Nones, esa resistencia la simulas en serie con la salida de tu fuente de señal y para el filtro debes calcular las resistencias pertinentes.

*NO* puedes emplear en el calculo el valor de esa resistencia ya que si por algún motivo cambias la fuente de señal cambiará también la respuesta del filtro y eso *NO* es deseable.


----------



## Jesus Spain (Jul 16, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Nones, esa resistencia la simulas en serie con la salida de tu fuente de señal y para el filtro debes calcular las resistencias pertinentes.
> 
> *NO* puedes emplear en el calculo el valor de esa resistencia ya que si por algún motivo cambias la fuente de señal cambiará también la respuesta del filtro y eso *NO* es deseable.



Hola Fogonazo.

¿Conectándolo como en la imagen que adjunto estaría bien?

Un saludo y gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 16, 2013)

Jesus Spain dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo.
> 
> ¿Conectándolo como en la imagen que adjunto *estaría bien?*
> 
> Un saludo y gracias por tu ayuda.



! Perfecto ¡ 

Como detalle, la tensión de salida del generador se toma incluyendo la resistencia interna de este.


----------



## Jesus Spain (Jul 17, 2013)

Hola a todos.

Creo que para la impedancia de entrada del amplificador de potencia que adjunto, se considera la impedancia vista desde las bases de los transistores T1 y T2, es decir, que la impedancia de entrada del amplificador será la impedancia de carga de la red de entrada.

Según he leído en el foro, los amplificadores de potencia tienen una impedancia de entrada que varía desde los 10 kΩ hasta los 47 kΩ. 

¿Alguién sabe la expresión de dicha impedancia de entrada? Me refiero a la expresión en función de resistencias, parámetros de transistores, ...

La finalidad es simular la red de entrada con la resistencia de fuente (que el compañero Fogonazo muy amablemente me ha "chivado") y con la resistencia de carga, para ver como éstas influyen en el comportamiento de dicho filtro.

Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 17, 2013)

Para ese esquema yo no consideraría, momentáneamente, la impedancia de fuente.
Me dedicaría a simular la parte potencia y una vez que la tenga funcionando en la simulación, agregaría las variables de la fuente de señal.

Por otro lado hay factores mucho mas importantes a tener en cuenta en la simulación que la impedancia de fuente de señal, por ejemplo impedancia/resistencia de fuente de alimentación.


----------



## Jesus Spain (Jul 18, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Para ese esquema yo no consideraría, momentáneamente, la impedancia de fuente.
> Me dedicaría a simular la parte potencia y una vez que la tenga funcionando en la simulación, agregaría las variables de la fuente de señal.
> 
> Por otro lado hay factores mucho mas importantes a tener en cuenta en la simulación que la impedancia de fuente de señal, por ejemplo impedancia/resistencia de fuente de alimentación.



Hola a todos.

He simulado la parte de potencia y más o menos va bien.

Según el diseñador la impedancia de entrada del amplificador es de 47.5 kΩ. Pero no sé si con dicha impedancia incluye a la red de entrada (yo creo que si) o no. 

Un saludo y gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 18, 2013)

Jesus Spain dijo:


> . . . Según el diseñador la impedancia de entrada del amplificador es de 47.5 kΩ. Pero _*no sé si con dicha impedancia incluye a la red de entrada (yo creo que si)*_ o no. . . .



Sip. La incluye.
Pero recuerda que la impedancia de entrada se especifica para una frecuencia normalizada de 1KHz por lo que el efecto del filtro Pasa-Bajos de la entrada es despreciable.

En caso que la frecuencia fuera extremadamente alta, el generador *"Verá"* una impedancia de 560Ω ya que el capacitor C2 se comporta como un cortocircuito.


----------



## Jesus Spain (Jul 18, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sip. La incluye.
> Pero recuerda que la impedancia de entrada se especifica para una frecuencia normalizada de 1KHz por lo que el efecto del filtro Pasa-Bajos de la entrada es despreciable.
> 
> En caso que la frecuencia fuera extremadamente alta, el generador *"Verá"* una impedancia de 560Ω ya que el capacitor C2 se comporta como un cortocircuito.



Es curioso que si calculo la impedancia equivalente de la red de entrada (R1-C1-R2-C2-R3) con los valores del esquema y con una frecuencia de 1 kHz, obtengo 35605 Ω.   

No sé que impedancia de carga tendrá la red de entrada, aunque sé que T1 y T2 están en CC por lo que tendrán una impedancia de entrada alta (del orden de cientos de kΩ), por lo que al estar en paralelo con la impedancia equivalente de la red de entrada, aún contribuirá más a reducir la impedancia de la asociación en paralelo de ambas impedancias (la de la red de entrada y la de carga de la red de entrada).

¿Cómo obtiene el diseñador una impedancia de entrada del amplificador de 47.5 kΩ? Sólo se me ocurre que debido a las tolerancias, o a los equivalentes reales de los componentes de la red de entrada (un resistor no es una resistencia pura y un condensador no es una capacidad pura).

Como dijo Descartes: "solo sé que no sé nada". 

Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 18, 2013)

Jesus Spain dijo:


> Es curioso que si calculo la impedancia equivalente de la red de entrada (R1-C1-R2-C2-R3) con los valores del esquema y con una frecuencia de 1 kHz, obtengo 35605 Ω.


Eso es correcto, dentro del rango >20 y < 30KHz no debería existir atenuación alguna.


> No sé que impedancia de carga tendrá la red de entrada, aunque sé que T1 y T2 están en CC por lo que tendrán una impedancia de entrada alta (del orden de cientos de kΩ), por lo que al estar en paralelo con la impedancia equivalente de la red de entrada, aún contribuirá más a reducir la impedancia de la asociación en paralelo de ambas impedancias (la de la red de entrada y la de carga de la red de entrada).
> 
> ¿Cómo obtiene el diseñador una impedancia de entrada del amplificador de 47.5 kΩ? Sólo se me ocurre que debido a las tolerancias, o a los equivalentes reales de los componentes de la red de entrada (un resistor no es una resistencia pura y un condensador no es una capacidad pura).


Yo aplicando mi "Ojo" estimé una impedancia de unos 35/40KΩ.
Tendría analizar en detalle para ver el por que el autor dice que tiene 47,5KΩ.


----------



## Jesus Spain (Jul 18, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso es correcto, dentro del rango >20 y < 30KHz no debería existir atenuación alguna.
> 
> Yo aplicando mi "Ojo" estimé una impedancia de unos 35/40KΩ.
> Tendría analizar en detalle para ver el por que el autor dice que tiene 47,5KΩ.



Se me ocurre que la realimentacion negativa aumenta la impedancia de entrada. ¿Puede ser debido a eso?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 18, 2013)

El ampli tiene a la entrada (visto desde la fuente) 560Ω + 47K (ambas en serie= 47.5K) en paralelo con 1M, lo que dá algo de 45.5K. Si los capacitores son del valor correcto, el de 2.2µF es un corto y el de 100pF es un circuito abierto a todas las frecuencias de audio.... o algo así


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 19, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El ampli tiene a la entrada (visto desde la fuente) 560Ω + 47K (ambas en serie= 47.5K) en paralelo con 1M, lo que dá algo de 45.5K. Si los capacitores son del valor correcto, el de 2.2µF es un corto y el de 100pF es un circuito abierto a todas las frecuencias de audio.... o algo así



Aproximadamente me da similar a Eduardo: 45,4 K ohmios. El capacitor de 2,2 uF se comporta casi como un cortocircuito dentro de la banda pasante de audio, mientras que el de 100 pF ó 1 nF (no alcanzo a ver bien su valor) recién actúa efectuando un roll off muy por encima de la banda de audio (filtro de RF en alrededor de 33,9 KHz, si fuese 100 pF). Si ese capacitor fuese de 1 nF, personalmente lo veo bastante alto como para filtro de RF. Me resulta más adecuado un valor de 100 pF para ese mismo capacitor.

De todos modos, para llegar a un valor más preciso para la impedancia de entrada, habría que resolver el modelo para pequeña señal del circuito (proceso más tedioso). Hay que conocer varios parámetros de interés para esto mismo.

En este diseño de amplificador, el servo no debería influir en la respuesta en baja frecuencia del sistema. Si no tuviese servo, la frecuencia de corte inferior quedaría definida conjuntamente por el capacitor de 2,2 uF + la resistencia equivalente de la fuente de señal a muy baja frecuencia + las resistencia de 560 ohmios + la resistencia de 47K + la incidencia de parte de la red de realimentación (resistencia y condensador en derivación, generalmente). Muchas veces, el corte en baja frecuencia lo domina parte de la red de realimentación (R y C en derivación en un sistema sin servo) más que la red de entrada: el corte dado por parte de esa red queda más arriba que el corte dado por la red de entrada. Con servo, la frecuencia de corte inferior quedaría definida conjuntamente por el capacitor de 2,2 uF + la resistencia equivalente de la fuente de señal a muy baja frecuencia + las resistencia de 560 ohmios + la resistencia de 47K, a groso modo. Con un nuevo modo de conexión de señal NEWIN (que desarrollé hace un tiempo) logro alterar significativamente el modo de cálculo de esa respuesta en baja frecuencia y minimizar los requerimientos de alta capacidad para bajas frecuencias de corte: esto puede permitir la integración, la utilización en sistemas de sismografía (procesos de muy baja frecuencia), el empleo de capacidades más reducidas y precisas con el consiguiente efecto de reducción de transientes y parámetros pasivos parásitos (inductancia principalmente y deriva).

La resistencia de 1 M ohmio en derivación, en la entrada, hace las veces de antipop, cuando conectamos una fuente de señal con el ampli encendido. No pesa en la fijación de la impedancia de entrada.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 19, 2013)

Jesus Spain dijo:


> . . . .He simulado la parte de potencia y más o menos va bien. .
> .



Si tienes la simulación de la parte potencia publicala.

Mi estimación a ojo de 35/40KΩ *incluye* la etapa de entrada del amplificador.


----------



## Jesus Spain (Jul 19, 2013)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Aproximadamente me da similar a Eduardo: 45,4 K ohmios. El capacitor de 2,2 uF se comporta casi como un cortocircuito dentro de la banda pasante de audio, mientras que el de 100 pF ó 1 nF (no alcanzo a ver bien su valor) recién actúa efectuando un roll off muy por encima de la banda de audio (filtro *de RF en alrededor de 33,9 KHz, si fuese 100 pF*). Si ese capacitor fuese de 1 nF, personalmente lo veo bastante alto como para filtro de RF. Me resulta más adecuado un valor de 100 pF para ese mismo capacitor.



El condensador es de 1 nF. ¿Qué fórmula utilizas para llegar a esa frecuencia de 33.9 kHz?



diegomj1973 dijo:


> La resistencia de 1 M ohmio en derivación, en la entrada, hace las veces de antipop, cuando conectamos una fuente de señal con el ampli encendido. No pesa en la fijación de la impedancia de entrada.



Puedes explicar eso del "antipop" (no lo he oído en mi vida). ¿La función del resistor R1 no es únicamente minimizar las caídas de tensión de la fuente de audio de entrada en su impedancia de fuente?

Un saludo y gracias a todos por su colaboración.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Si tienes la simulación de la parte potencia publicala.
> 
> Mi estimación a ojo de 35/40KΩ *incluye* la etapa de entrada del amplificador.



¿A qué te refieres con la simulación de la parte potencia?

Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 19, 2013)

Jesus Spain dijo:


> ¿A qué te refieres con la simulación de la parte potencia?
> 
> Un saludo.



Si tienes la simulación, comprimes el archivo de tu simulador con WinRAR o WinZip y la subes al Foro para analizarla.


----------



## Jesus Spain (Jul 19, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si tienes la simulación, comprimes el archivo de tu simulador con WinRAR o WinZip y la subes al Foro para analizarla.



Creo que para que pudieras manipular la simulación te haría falta que subiera la carpeta con todo el proyecto, y eso por el momento me es imposible . Pero si me dices que quieres que simule, encantado lo haré y colgaré la imagen con la simulación.

Me sabe mal ya que me habéis ayudado de forma totalmente desinteresada. 

Lo dicho, cualquier simulación (alterna, continua, transitorio, ...) de cualquier parte del esquema y colgaré los resultados.

Un saludo y gracias a todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 19, 2013)

Jesus Spain dijo:


> . . . . Puedes explicar eso del "antipop" (no lo he oído en mi vida). ¿La función del resistor R1 no es únicamente minimizar las caídas de tensión de la fuente de audio de entrada en su impedancia de fuente?. . . .



Esa resistencia de 1MΩ se emplea para que el capacitor de entrada no quede cargado eléctricamente lo que se traduciría como un "Plop" al conectarlo a un previo, a través del cual se descargaría en caso de NO poseer esa resistencia.
La carga del capacitor se produce, en general, al encendido del amplificador y por fluctuaciones de las tensiones de alimentación durante el período de encendido (Carga de capacitores de fuente) o por estar el capacitor polarizado por alguna tensión de biass (Tensión de CC de un solo lado)


----------



## Jesus Spain (Jul 19, 2013)

Si algún buen samaritano me dice cuanto vale aproximadamente, o como calcular la impedancia de carga del filtro paso banda le estaré inmensamente agradecido .

Intuyo que estará en el orden de los cientos de kΩ pero no lo se a ciencia cierta.

Un saludo y cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 19, 2013)

Jesus Spain dijo:


> El condensador es de 1 nF. ¿Qué fórmula utilizas para llegar a esa frecuencia de 33.9 kHz?



Si bien el cálculo exacto integra varios factores (varias resistencias y condensadores), a modo bastante aproximado podés tomar la resistencia de 47 K ohmios en derivación y ese capacitor de 1 nF en paralelo a la misma resistencia.

frecuencia de corte a - 3 dB (para filtro RF) = 1 / (2 x PI x R x C)

Donde R = 47000 ohmios y C = 0,000000001 F (en tu caso). En mis cálculos, con C = 100 pF, fueron esos 33,9 KHz.

Antipop o antiplop (da lo mismo la onomatopeya!!!), de todos modos, Don Fogonazo lo explicó muy bien.

Saludos


----------



## Jesus Spain (Jul 20, 2013)

Hola a todos.

Les comento una idea que se me ha ocurrido para determinar la impedancia de carga del filtro paso banda mediante simulación.

Como impedancia es tensión entre corriente, si gráfico la tensión entre la corriente a la salida del filtro paso banda desde 1 Hz hasta 1 Mhz, ¿estaré obteniendo la impedancia de carga dinámica del filtro paso banda en función de la frecuencia?

A ver que les parece.

Un saludo y gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 20, 2013)

Jesus:

Disculpame, pero cometí un error en el cálculo de filtro de RF. Si bien la fórmula está correcta, tomé mal el valor de R (por apurado). Me había mareado con el circuito!!!. Esta R debe ser la de 560 ohmios + impedancia equivalente de fuente de señal en lugar de la de 47 K ohmios.

En ese caso, el roll off está adecuado con C = 1 nF. Se da a 284 KHz aprox. con impedancia equivalente de fuente de señal = 0 ohmios. Si esta impedancia aumenta mucho por encima de 0 ohmios, el roll off se reduce a menor frecuencia.

Si te sirve, modelé en forma aproximada la respuesta de ese amplificador frente a distintas impedancias equivalentes de fuente de señal (100 ohmios (roja), 1 K ohmios (verde) y 10 K ohmios (azul)). Fijate cómo se modifica la respuesta en la medida que utilizás una impedancia equivalente mayor. Las curvas han sido normalizadas en amplitud para que puedas ver el ancho de banda pasante a - 3 dB. Esa magnitud es la que tomo sobre la R de 47 K ohmios referida a 0 V. No se ha tomado en cuenta la posible influencia del servo.

Saludos


----------



## Jesus Spain (Jul 20, 2013)

diegomj1973: Ahora ya me cuadra todo. Gracias por tu tiempo.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A través de la simulación obtengo una resistencia de carga del filtro paso banda de 6.575 MΩ.
¿Puede ser correcto este valor (a mí me parece demasiado elevado)?

Un saludo y gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 20, 2013)

Jesus Spain dijo:


> A través de la simulación obtengo una resistencia de carga del filtro paso banda de 6.575 MΩ.
> ¿Puede ser correcto este valor (a mí me parece demasiado elevado)?
> 
> Un saludo y gracias por su ayuda.



¿Podés subir algún esquema / gráfica de simulación o cómo has implementado el análisis?

Saludos

PD: ¿lo que estás intentando ver es qué carga queda en paralelo a la resistencia de 47 K ohmios?


----------



## Jesus Spain (Jul 20, 2013)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> ¿Podés subir algún esquema / gráfica de simulación o cómo has implementado el análisis?



Mi método para determinar la impedancia de carga del filtro paso banda ha sido un poco "rudimentario". 

Con el amplificador de potencia (bases de los transistores T1 y T2 conectadas al extremo común de R2 y R3) y el servo (resistor R55 conectado al extremo común de R2 y R3) conectados al filtro paso banda (extremo común de R2 y R3) he obtenido la frecuencia de corte inferior: 1.5347 Hz.

Después he eliminado el amplificador de potencia y el servo y he puesto una resistencia con uno de sus extremos conectado al extremo común de R2 y R3 y el otro extremo conectado a masa. He realizado un análisis en el que he variado dicha resistencia desde 1 kΩ hasta 10 MΩ. Y el valor de resistencia para el que tengo la frecuencia de corte inferior anteriormente calculada de 1.5347 Hz es de 6.575 MΩ.



diegomj1973 dijo:


> ¿PD: ¿lo que estás intentando ver es qué carga queda en paralelo a la resistencia de 47 K ohmios?



Efectivamente. Creo que quedará la resistencia del servo R55 (4.7 MΩ) en paralelo con la impedancia de entrada de los transistores T1 y T2 (CC por lo que tendrán una impedancia de entrada elevada). Si sabes de alguna manera aproximada de calcular dicha resistencia de carga te lo agradeceré eternamente (o a cualquiera que quiera echarme una mano ).

Un saludo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 21, 2013)

Jesus Spain dijo:


> Mi método para determinar la impedancia de carga del filtro paso banda ha sido un poco "rudimentario".
> 
> Con el amplificador de potencia (bases de los transistores T1 y T2 conectadas al extremo común de R2 y R3) y el servo (resistor R55 conectado al extremo común de R2 y R3) conectados al filtro paso banda (extremo común de R2 y R3) he obtenido la frecuencia de corte inferior: 1.5347 Hz.
> 
> ...



Empleaste el método de inspección: fuiste probando qué valor de impedancia (en sustitución de toda la otra parte del circuito que mencionaste) lograba el mismo efecto en la frecuencia que mencionaste. Es válido (puntualmente en esa frecuencia y en cuanto a magnitud), pero tené presente que una alta impedancia que quede cargando en paralelo a esa resistencia de 47 K ohmios (de más de 100 veces ese mismo valor) no va a alterar significativamente los resultados de respuesta en frecuencia que te puede indicar aproximadamente la del pasobanda sin contemplar lo que venga después, si es eso lo que estás buscando.

Lo que sí te puede influir principal y adicionalmente en la parte de alta frecuencia (contemplando solamente la respuesta del pasobanda) es la acción de los transistores de señal y los de potencia del ampli (por sus características intrínsecas), los que probablemente reduzcan la respuesta en ese sector, o puedan incluso causar alguna otra cosa en esa misma área. A parte, debés de considerar la influencia que pueden tener los cables de interconexión (entre un previo y la entrada del ampli), los potes de volúmen (dispuestos en la entrada del ampli) y la caracterización de la fuente de señal (su impedancia con la frecuencia y capacidades de acople, si las hubiere).

Si necesitás caracterizar la respuesta completa del sistema (al menos hasta la salida al parlante), no queda otra que simular todo el conjunto incorporando incluso la caracterización completa de la fuente de señal y la de la carga final empleada (parlante).

Saludos


----------

